# Different coat on standard poodle?



## Elfywara (Apr 16, 2012)

The title said it : do standard poodles have different coat? To me, for example, it seems that particolor poodle have more curly coat than a single color poodle. 

What about the curly, the soft, etc.?


----------



## Leooonie (May 30, 2009)

Poodles of the different sizes are all meant to have identical coats.... standards from what Ive seen arent always as prone to being soft coated, unlike toys and minis.
I know that sometimes creams, apricots and reds can be softcoated but this probably come more down to many breeders breeding for colour over coat. there are plenty of well coated reds (look at the stunning reds on this forum!) 
I cant say anything about parti coats, but im just putting it out there - i think youre wrong about that! solid colour and partis are all meant to have a poodley coat and it is only poor breeding, or just an individual 'phenomenom' that may cause coat differences


----------



## Fond of Poodles (Feb 1, 2011)

I've run into a great variety of coat types on poodles:

thick, dense and coarse
soft, thick and dense, sort of wooly
thin and coarse
thin and soft

Raven has coarse coat, but not near as thick as Callie's, who's coat, while gorgeous, is hell to blow dry taking 3 or 4 times as long as Raven's, lol.

Age has something to do with it, young dogs before coat change, have softer, straighter, less thick coats.

I haven't been exposed to parti so I couldn't speak as to them having different coat.

I do find whites are more likely to have the wooly type coats.

This is just my experience...I'm not stating it as fact.


----------



## Elfywara (Apr 16, 2012)

Ok. Thanks for the information. I was wondering if it were possible for poodles to have different coat, like the Belgian Shepherd. 

The red poodles i saw had thick and soft coat, not really curled, but embossed (you know, like 80's hair of fashion girls!).

The parti i saw had very wooly coat, like spring.

I was wondering if it were a difference. I like a lot the coat of the red ones, it is so soft! Since the parti i saw had short coat, i was wondering if he can have the same coat than the red one when his coat will be long.


----------



## mom24doggies (Mar 28, 2011)

I have personally found that the different coat colors can _tend_ towards having certain types of coats. For example, blacks seem to have a coarser coat, whites are less coarse and more "woolly", reds and apricots don't have quite as much wire and can often be a tad "limp", although I don't seem to have any good red/apricot/brown breeders in my area as many of them have temperament issues as well so that would obviously affect my experiences.  Silvers are more like blacks, just thicker...way thicker. That being said, these are _very_ broad generalizations, and don't always hold true. As others have said, breeding has a big part to play in the coat type, definitely more than color. As far as partis, I've found that they do tend to have two different coat textures...their colored parts are generally more wirey than the white parts. Again, that's just my observation.


----------



## Indiana (Sep 11, 2011)

I can't speak to different colours having different coats, but oh my goodness coming out on the other side of coat change is amazing! The puppy coat has transformed into a thick, springy adult coat....SO much more fun to groom!!!


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

They are supposed to have thick, wirey coats. Not many poodles have a proper coat. It's one of the reasons you aren't supposed to use hairspray in the show ring - the hair should hold itself up without it. My dog has a thick, curly, dense coat for a light colored dog - or so I thought until my SIL Moyen started going through coat change. My SIL Moyen has the densest/springyest/curliest coat I have ever felt on a light colored dog. His topknot sticks up perfectly. When you mess with it, it doesn't even seem to move! It is truly gorgeous, an amazing coat, and he is purely a pet. Unfortunately she likes to keep him trimmed short. I have been trying to get her to let his coat grow more, but to no avail other than his thick tail and topknot and ears (TONS of hair on his ears). 

After seeing my sister in laws almost white Moyen with the coat he has, anything I thought about light colored dogs not being capable of that type of coat was thrown out the window. His dad is a black Moyen import and has an extremely thick, very wirey black coat, almost crispy feeling. I remember feeling it and thinking, "Ohhhhh....THAT's what a great coat feel like."

My last standard had a cottony soft coat. She was white. My light apricot girl has a much better, thicker coat, but not like my SIL poodle. 

I don't think color has much to do with the coat texture.


----------



## Elfywara (Apr 16, 2012)

The parti i saw have exactly the type of coat you describe from the poodle of your sister-in-law! 

It could be interesting to show some picture here of different zoom of poodle coat!!! I'm curious!

I imagine that, if the coat is different from a poodle on another, the grooming is different too?


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

outwest said:


> They are supposed to have thick, wirey coats. Not many poodles have a proper coat.
> Really? That's interesting that you've found that. I've found that many, many poodles have a proper coat. I've also heard of many having poor coat, and I've noticed a variation in coat among my three poodles. But I think to claim that not many poodles have a proper coat is a bit of a...strong...statement.
> 
> It's one of the reasons you aren't supposed to use hairspray in the show ring - the hair should hold itself up without it.
> Even the coarsest, most correct coat will not stand up without hairspray at 15+ inches long the way it will _with_ hairpray. It is not because coats are poor that hairspray is needed. It's because of the desire of an extreme look that hairspray is needed.


-----


----------

